# H: SM Army W: IG/$



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

All Prices Include Shipping, Multiple Orders Will Be Discounted!
minotaurs/space marines
SM Codex $35
5 terminators assault cannon missile launcher $30
2 x 5 terminators th/ss $30 each
Moloc & Enkomi $40
command squad $15
5 sniper scouts, Magnetized Missile Launcher/Sniper $ 15
2 dreadnoughts, 1 Magnetized with all weapon options $ 35 for both
10 assault marines $30
1 NOS Squad minus 1 trooper/flamer $28
Devastators 4 missile launchers, 1 heavy bolter, 1 plasma cannon, 1 multimelta $30
Tactical Marines $15 per 10
1 rhino with Minotaur upgrade $20
1 drop pod $20
2 NIB Minotaur Shoulder Pads (Tactical squad and Terminator Squad) $25
5 Minotaur tactical marine shoulder pads $7
ziplock bag of bits (multiple bits per order)

Will also trade for IG Hydras/Wyverns/Manticores/Baneblade


some marines and terminators have Minotaur shoulder pads but will send regular ones in the bits. 


Includes troop case if large order!


----------



## HelterSkelterz (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey there. I have an Imperial Guard Baneblade and a Manticor lying around. Wondering if you might be interested in an exchange.


----------

